# Ok I gathered some wood bark from outside to make new setup for my T



## OxDionysus (Jan 8, 2010)

I put it in the oven at 300 degrees for about an hour now... think that is long enough to kill and parasites or mold or other misc harmful bugs?


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 8, 2010)

IMO, yes. (character limit)


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 8, 2010)

i would say absolutly yes ? ;o


----------



## fatich (Jan 8, 2010)

Today we have a baked wood bark for dinner  
just joking hehe


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 8, 2010)

No problem 
do the same for my snakes


----------



## OxDionysus (Jan 8, 2010)

this time it made the house smell like I was frying bacon! Made me hungry


----------



## Xian (Jan 9, 2010)

Should have killed all the bad stuff.
What kind of wood are you using?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 9, 2010)

Xian said:


> Should have killed all the bad stuff.
> What kind of wood are you using?





OxDionysus said:


> this time it made the house smell like I was frying bacon! Made me hungry


Yeah I'd like to know what wood tastes like bacon 

Temps that high should kill anything likely to be a threat.


----------



## jonnyquong (Jan 9, 2010)

Probably overkill (but couldn't hurt), as I doubt there are many things attracted to wood that would be interested in a tarantula. (my opinion)

Jon


----------



## Stopdroproll (Jan 9, 2010)

What would be the minimum procedure required to disinfect?


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 9, 2010)

Stopdroproll said:


> What would be the minimum procedure required to disinfect?


I always favour the microwave route.....if the wood is small enough to go in that is.
otherwise it's the good old oven.
i would be very reluctant to use any chemicals for anything that was coming into contact with a T.
snakes are different and i have use ardap in the past to treat the wood for them but this is lethal to any invertibrate.


----------



## Exo (Jan 9, 2010)

jonnyquong said:


> Probably overkill (but couldn't hurt), as I doubt there are many things attracted to wood that would be interested in a tarantula. (my opinion)
> 
> Jon


...............Mites........


----------



## Ariel (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to thread jack, but I already know pine is a no no, but I'm not very knowladge about on trees, so I'm curious how to know which ones are safe and which ones are not.


----------



## OxDionysus (Jan 9, 2010)

why is pine a no no? I dont use it but just wondering...mainly i use bark from oak and such


----------



## Ariel (Jan 9, 2010)

OxDionysus said:


> why is pine a no no? I dont use it but just wondering...mainly i use bark from oak and such


I've read the wood from pine trees has a natural insecticide thats toxic and could be harmful to Ts.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 9, 2010)

Ariel said:


> I've read the wood from pine trees has a natural insecticide thats toxic and could be harmful to Ts.


That caracteristic smeel they have is the natural stuff that is suposed to make bugs not aproach. Or kill them.. i don't know wich one is the correct.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 9, 2010)

ReMoVeR said:


> That caracteristic smeel they have is the natural stuff that is suposed to make bugs not aproach. Or kill them.. i don't know wich one is the correct.


Yeah, it's like an insecticide or an oil or something like that. I don't know if its true or not, but I think the same goes for russian olive, I was looking up information on it since I have one in my backyard, and I kept seeing "It's generally not used by insects" and stuff like that, though I couldn't find if it was toxic and thats why or what, but I'm stearing clear.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 9, 2010)

i heard that it's only bad for things that'd eat the wood, consuming the oils that produce the smell, and of course that wouldn't be the case for an arachnid. but has anyone ever tested it? 'cause a pine tree in my back yard fell, and i'm awful tempted to clean some up and do it myself.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 10, 2010)

I know pine is a big no no for snakes.....although a lot of vivs you buy are made out of the stuff (dried pine with no sap) :? but I had no idea it was the same for T's.
I always use cork bark which looks great and is pretty safe.
pretty sure it is the sap that is the nasty component of pine.


----------



## kidred843 (Jan 10, 2010)

sap............nightmare


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 10, 2010)

kidred843 said:


> Pine trees also have sap...


If you knew the first thing about snakes......you would know that no one uses pine for them.


----------



## Bill S (Jan 11, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Yeah, it's like an insecticide or an oil or something like that.


It's called aromatic oils.  A number of species have them.  They range in toxicity, but can be pretty effective pesticides or repellants.  Cedar is famous for its aromatic oils.  It's because of these oils that cedar has its characteristic smell, and is used to line closets or chests in which clothing is stored - the aromatic oils will kill moths which would otherwise eat the clothes.  

And no, the insect does not have to eat the wood, or even come in direct contact with the wood.  The vapors alone will do the job.  Cedar chips, for example, used to be used as rodent bedding.  Mice raised in a cage with cedar bedding would absorb enough of the oils in their hair to be toxic to snakes.  Snakes fed on these mice would, over time, get sick and die.  And neither the mice nor the snakes ate the wood.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 11, 2010)

interesting. is there anything else you can tell me about it?


----------

